# Cheap camera to capture full aqurium shots only...advice?



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a camera in the sub $300 range to take pictures of my aquarium. In the $150 would be better, if possible. Right now I am using my phone only as my old school digital camera has a scratch on the lense. I have a newer one but it takes worse pictures than my phone. I can't justify spending more as I just have no need for a camera for any other reason. I just know that even if I had a DSLR, I would very rarely use it for anything but taking pictures of my tank. 

I am not looking for something amazing and I don't need something that takes good macro photos. The main problem I have with point and shoots, even with manual settings is getting the colors right. Usually I find some weird setting on camera's that have 6000 different setting you would never use and experiment until you find the right one. I just need something better than my phone.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I use to use my Fuiji FinePix, but know I just use my cell phone it take nice pictures.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had pretty good experience using several canon digital elph's. My last one was the SD 880, which ws chosen for its wider macro lense. I know selecting one of their thirty models available at the time felt like splitting hairs but I generally use these cameras for several years until they either die or stop working correctly. These generally fall into the sub $300 category so hope this helps. I'm sure there are far more to consider. Dpreview.com is a great resource for this sort of stuff. Good luck!


----------



## nate2005 (May 29, 2013)

i used to sell cameras. ime canon's are almost always a good choice. check out their powershot or elph models. fuji is another solid brand even though their cameras sometimes feel cheap. website listed by acitydweller is a great site for reviews. keep in mind my experiences are from 7+ years ago. i currently use a canon elph or canon 50d. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi talontsiawd,

A few years ago I picked up the Canon SX110IS. I typically use the 'Manual' mode and adjust the ISO and shutter speed to get the best picture and the image stabilization is good now that I am not as young as I used to be!


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I will second camera with Manual mode, this could be a milestone to advance your skill too.

If photography is really not your taste, look for camera with good night scene results. Often a tank is not bright enough, especially with fast moving fish. A high ISO without too much grainy will be a plus.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its older, but still good. You can find the D3100 for around $300 refurbished if you look around also. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800970807-USE/nikon_d3000_slr_digital_camera.html


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is one even cheaper. It will beat most any point and shoots for under $300.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800926385-USE/nikon_25412_d80_slr_digital_camera.html


And this one - 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800969670-USE/nikon_25436_d60_slr_digital_camera.html

And

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/800967193-USE/nikon_25226_d70s_digital_camera_with.html
I know these are all nikon. I don't know the low-end canon's as well, but they are just as good and can be had for almost as much.


----------

